# Best female villain in Manga



## Bluebeard (Apr 17, 2010)

I ask this because from what I've read, there are few female villains in Manga. 

When there are female villains in a Manga, they're usually weaker then the males and easily defeated such as Harribell and Alvida. 

Curiously though, in Kurohime, there are quite a lot of them...


----------



## Neelon (Apr 17, 2010)

Neferpitou 

*Spoiler*: __ 



joke


----------



## The Imp (Apr 17, 2010)

Dakki                        .


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Dakki                        .



fuck, I was going to say that


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 17, 2010)

Dakki from...?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 17, 2010)

Houshin Engi


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 17, 2010)

Dakki is pretty cool.

Makie is also an excellent character, although she isn't a villain per se.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 17, 2010)

good thread, I was thinking about the same...

only important one I can think of is Priscilla from Claymore

Road and Lulubell from D Gray-man are not bad either.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 17, 2010)

medusa. she just keeps winning


----------



## Blinky (Apr 17, 2010)

I honestly can't think of a female villain that isn't fodder ... 

Edit 



> medusa. she just keeps winning



I was wrong .


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 17, 2010)

Deep Sea Dolphin ^^ cunning as hell, evil to even sacrifice her own servants just for the lolz.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 17, 2010)

yeah, totally forgot Medusa..


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 17, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Dakki                        .



The first thought that came to my mind.

Medusa is a good villain too.



The Doctor said:


> Dakki is pretty cool.
> 
> Makie is also an excellent character, although she isn't a villain per se.



The one from BotI or from another series?


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 17, 2010)

yes the one from BotI

but like i said, she isn't a villain, even though she is an antagonist.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 17, 2010)

Makie is probably my favourite female character, in terms of manga. 

I can't think of a single female villain that has really impressed me, though...the fact that there are so few genuinely good female characters in manga, let alone female villains, doesn't help much.


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 17, 2010)

The girl on the background

Also if you want to see evil girl pretty much all of Higurashi but they seem more clueless and without a idea of the harm they do.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 17, 2010)

i'd have to say any of the female villans in black lagoon.


----------



## fxu (Apr 17, 2010)

Sasuke.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 17, 2010)

fxu said:


> Sasuke.



she doesn't count.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2010)

Medusa (Soul Eater)
Lust (Fullmetal Alchemist)
Kycilia Zabi (Mobile Suit Gundam)


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 17, 2010)

Riful of Claymore


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2010)

road from d. gray-man


----------



## p-lou (Apr 18, 2010)

choko chwan <3


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 18, 2010)

Slan (Berserk)
Lust (FMA)
Priscilla (Claymore)


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 18, 2010)

p-lou said:


> choko chwan <3



I like Choko Chan


----------



## Neelon (Apr 18, 2010)

Azusagawa Yukino from Yakitate japan
Medusa from soul eater
Pakunoda from Hunterxhunter


----------



## ethereal (Apr 18, 2010)

Priscilla.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 18, 2010)

fxu said:


> Sasuke.



Dammit you beat me to it!


----------



## Mihomi (Apr 18, 2010)

I would probably say Lulubell from D.Gray man. Wouldn't wanna mess with her


----------



## notme (Apr 18, 2010)

From Claymore...

Ophelia, Riful, and Priscilla are all great.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

Medusa
Lust
Android #18


----------



## Sasori (Apr 18, 2010)

I was trying to think off the top of my head all the female characters in the mangas I read.

Then I remembered there are no females in Worst.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Apr 19, 2010)

Lorelie and Agatha from Pokemon Adventures. =X


----------



## The810kid (Apr 19, 2010)

Frieza oh wait.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 19, 2010)

Sasori said:


> Then I remembered there are no females in Worst.



Because all the females are abducted by the awesome Guri Guri


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 19, 2010)

Android 18 during the Android saga


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 19, 2010)

gaarasbitch said:


> i'd have to say any of the female villans in black lagoon.



I so agree with this.

Revy and Balalaika are so goddamn badass.

Still prefer Sawyer though.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 20, 2010)

That bitch from Candy Candy, don-t rembember the name.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 20, 2010)

Hm, would _Priscilla_ count? She was brutal. Then again, Claymore was brutal overall.  And just because I feel like naming an oldie, I want to say _Kanoe_ from X. I like her twisted reasoning for going through with it all. I know many others out there have that sibling thing going on, but that was the earliest I could remember ever reading. And did I mention I like the ladies dragon-ladylike? Which leads me to my adoration of _Lust_ from FMA.


----------



## HInch (Apr 20, 2010)

Vera, from the manhwa Veritas.


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 20, 2010)

Vera is a horrible character.

She is bland as hell.


----------



## HInch (Apr 20, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Vera is a horrible character.
> 
> She is bland as hell.



Changing that would ruin her as a character. The lack of emotion, lack of emotional background from her own point of view other than "wah wah big sissy got the love" and previous cold, murderous actions make her a great female villain to me. Not to mention her upcoming actions.

Bland works in this situation. If you expand her too much, she loses that edge.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 20, 2010)

Dakki easily. More people should read Houshin Engi.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 20, 2010)

the fact that there are only a few important female villains saddens me.

anyway, I should check out this Dakki if she is as cool as people say.


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 20, 2010)

HInch said:


> Changing that would ruin her as a character. The lack of emotion, lack of emotional background from her own point of view other than "wah wah big sissy got the love" and previous cold, murderous actions make her a great female villain to me. Not to mention her upcoming actions.
> 
> Bland works in this situation. If you expand her too much, she loses that edge.


being a cold-blooded son of a bitch doesn't require you to have the same constipated face for more than 70 chapters without a satisfactory development or change in characterization


----------



## HInch (Apr 21, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> being a cold-blooded son of a bitch doesn't require you to have the same constipated face for more than 70 chapters without a satisfactory development or change in characterization



I kind of like the constipated face. Makes a change from overly evil grinning villians, the knife behind the back villians etc. Flat out not giving a crap, even in the face of lolrape, gives a sense of a robotic type emotionless she-devil. Makes a difference, in the manhwa as well as in the mangas I tend to read, from how women on both sides of good and evil tend to be portrayed.

Although my range of mangas I read/have read is relatively thin compared to a lot here, so that probably blinkers my view.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Jugger (Apr 21, 2010)

Kijima Matako gintama
and Kujaku Hime Kada in gintama too


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 21, 2010)

Medsua from Soul Eater, hot psychopath. Mmmm


----------



## Ivyn (Apr 22, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Dakki easily. More people should read Houshin Engi.



Yeah, they should.


Dakki is awesome and no one makes better hamburgers out of people's brains. :>


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Dakki is pretty cool.
> 
> Makie is also an excellent character, although she isn't a villain per se.



Neither is Dakki.


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 22, 2010)

Dakki is a villain.

She just isn't the big bad of the story.


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Dakki is a villain.
> 
> She just isn't the big bad of the story.



She simply was forced to follow the signpost and in the end she became a part of earth and saved the protagonists life. Hardly a villain. She was presented as one throughout the series.


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 22, 2010)

Dakki was already a problem to Kongrong before Jyoka contacted her.


----------



## Litho (Apr 22, 2010)

One of the two girls in this manga who _cums_ as she goes about her violence...

But I guess she isn't really an evil character... Hmm what about... this one

her look:


her actions:



Deadman Wonderland, people.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 22, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> One of the two girls in this manga who _cums_ as she goes about her violence...
> 
> But I guess she isn't really an evil character... Hmm what about... this one
> 
> ...



I wouldnt call them villains, at least not yet (Shiro could turn into a villain latter thought).

DW still rules.


----------



## Litho (Apr 22, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> I wouldnt call them villains, at least not yet (Shiro could turn into a villain latter thought).
> 
> DW still rules.



Yes I agree, but still I wanted to put them up there. Also they may not be villains but, well yeah, just look at the scans, they're pretty damn messed up like most characters in DW. I wanted to post the chick doctor who gets off of torturing people, but couldn't find a pick or something.

Deadman Wonderland rules yeah


----------



## Freija (Apr 22, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Dakki was already a problem to Kongrong before Jyoka contacted her.



That is a lie and was never stated anywhere in the manga.


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 22, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Yes I agree, but still I wanted to put them up there. Also they may not be villains but, well yeah, just look at the scans, they're pretty damn messed up like most characters in DW. I wanted to post the chick doctor who gets off of torturing people, but couldn't find a pick or something.
> 
> Deadman Wonderland rules yeah



yeah, every character is fucked up in DW. they are awesome still.

speaking of DW makes me remember of Anemone in eureka seven. she was not a villain either, but an antagonist for a while and just as awesome.

Chapter 111


----------



## Litho (Apr 22, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> yeah, every character is fucked up in DW. they are awesome still.
> 
> speaking of DW makes me remember of Anemone in eureka seven. she was not a villain either, but an antagonist for a while and just as awesome.


Sadly, I haven't read eureka seven     YET

I just remembered someone ! : Priscilla from Claymore


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 22, 2010)

Freija said:


> That is a lie and was never stated anywhere in the manga.



wrong

Chapter 111


----------



## zuul (Apr 23, 2010)

Balalaika. 

The rest of BL female cast is great too.


----------



## Freija (Apr 23, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> wrong
> 
> here



All that is said is that she was training, not that she was hounding kongrong.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 23, 2010)

what are you even talking about?


----------



## The Doctor (Apr 23, 2010)

Freija said:


> All that is said is that she was training, not that she was hounding kongrong.


that page clearly says that she was trying to conquer the sennin and human world.


----------



## Silent_D (Jun 7, 2010)

Cornelia from code geass, though she was only a villian for the first season she deserves to be mentioned.


----------

